# aren't a few of the Boars Head deli meats nitrate free? anyone know which ones?



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I seem to remember that a few of the Boars Head deli meats are nitrate free, but I have no idea which ones. I'm off to see if their website has the ingredient list but thought I would ask here in case anyone knows off the top of their head. I know there are a couple brands at WF that are nitrate free but I didn't like them very much when we tried them.

Although I'd rather use real roasted meat or something like that on sandwiches, my almost 4 year old is going through a sandwich phase and he wants the thin deli meat, cheese, and mayo. And you know how they are at this age when you try to sneak something different in there









Thanks


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I've already gotten their plain turkey and I'm pretty sure they do a ham, too.
hth

I was curious, too.... Here's a link:
http://www.boarshead.com/digicatessen.php?categoryID=11
Click on view products at the side. They show 7 different varieties of deli meats... Variations of ham, turkey, and roast beef.
hth


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not sure about the nitrates but they all contain msg. I called and asked.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

They also all contain dextrose (corn sugar).


----------

